# flies! flies everywhere!! ahhh!



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

so lately there have been a zillion flies outside on the patio.. they literally cover the dogs when they're trying to snooze.. anything i can do to get rid of them?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Off deep woods! It works great and is specially made for biting flies. I spray Dosia before he goes outside and they never bother him anymore.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I use skin so soft diluted with water and just spray the dogs down { makes them soft and cuddly too and smells nice lol}.
we also use red wine vinegar and water to spray the yard down or where they poop it seems to keep the flys away. in the kennel area we were told of this trick of putting a lil baggy of water with a handful { like 10 } pennies in it and hang it where you dont want flys we have 5 of these in our indoor kennels and they worked great for a few weeks then recently the flys have started to return , not sure if we have to redo the water and pennies fresh? or if it was just a fluke they left when we hung them lol. Ill try again if they leave then ill lean more to it actually works lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I use skin so soft diluted with water and just spray the dogs down { makes them soft and cuddly too and smells nice lol}.
> we also use red wine vinegar and water to spray the yard down or where they poop it seems to keep the flys away. in the kennel area we were told of this trick of putting a lil baggy of water with a handful { like 10 } pennies in it and hang it where you dont want flys we have 5 of these in our indoor kennels and they worked great for a few weeks then recently the flys have started to return , not sure if we have to redo the water and pennies fresh? or if it was just a fluke they left when we hung them lol. Ill try again if they leave then ill lean more to it actually works lol.


:goodpost: that avon stuff works miracles!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well, when they're not on the dogs they are all over the patio.. ill try the water penny thing. I've seen my uncle do it and it worked


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

CRAPola! I had a huge post and it deleted..... ok lets start over.....

We have had a ton of flies here too and I found something that works great. Ultra Shield fly spray for horses. It is oil based and will last about 3-4 days where products like bronco fly spray last only one since they are water based. This stuff is great! I spray the dogs down then get a wash cloth and spray it and wipe around the eyes and nose. we also had huge problems with mosquitoes, so bad I would go outside and they would be in my nose, my mouth, all over. It's horrible! We ran out of off spray for us and I used this and unlike the off, they stayed far away and never bothered us. It works great for all sorts of things not just flies. you can also put a large trap outside the patio where you won't smell it and help lure them away. That's what we do. You can get it at the feed store in the horse section

UltraShield EX Fly Spray - Repellents from SmartPak Equine


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You know I never thought of the fly traps. They do totally work but can get a bit stinky. I've tried the penny in the bag of water thing and that has never worked. Everyone's house I've been to with penny bags still had flies in their house lol. Maybe were just not doing it right lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought bug spray on dogs was bad cause it usually has deet? I don't know I guess I awlays follow the rule if kids can use it, my dog can and kids can't use off or stuff like that. I ahve found success with the off clip on repellent, but not sure about flies.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They make off deep woods in a kids formula. We all use it when we go camping to keep the mosquitoes away


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

kg420 said:


> They make off deep woods in a kids formula. We all use it when we go camping to keep the mosquitoes away


AWESOME!!! thanks good to know!!!! Never went to find any after I googled it years ago


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea the off for kids is really gentle, we haven't had any problems with our son or the dogs using it lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> CRAPola! I had a huge post and it deleted..... ok lets start over.....
> 
> We have had a ton of flies here too and I found something that works great. Ultra Shield fly spray for horses. It is oil based and will last about 3-4 days where products like bronco fly spray last only one since they are water based. This stuff is great! I spray the dogs down then get a wash cloth and spray it and wipe around the eyes and nose. we also had huge problems with mosquitoes, so bad I would go outside and they would be in my nose, my mouth, all over. It's horrible! We ran out of off spray for us and I used this and unlike the off, they stayed far away and never bothered us. It works great for all sorts of things not just flies. you can also put a large trap outside the patio where you won't smell it and help lure them away. That's what we do. You can get it at the feed store in the horse section
> 
> UltraShield EX Fly Spray - Repellents from SmartPak Equine


:goodpost: This is exactly what I use and I also put trap off both porches and on kennel corners.


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Off deep woods! It works great and is specially made for biting flies. I spray Dosia before he goes outside and they never bother him anymore.


Exactly what I do plus daily poop clean up & fly strips where they rest.


----------



## mago73 (Dec 17, 2009)

diluted white vinegar works for me, i pick poop everyday of the yard (hate it when it piles up) and i spray a couple of times on the spot and it keeps them off. i havent seen my dogs get any problems with it either.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Deet is bad for dogs but the fly spray I put the link up for uses other things to keep them off. The fly traps STINK so you have to be careful where you put them, lol.

Holly, Great minds think alike


----------

